# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Favourite Family?

## Chris_2k11

I've always liked the Hunters   :Smile:  ...but the Deans are great too!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i like the taylor/burtons but i like the hunters as well and most of the others

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I thought it was really funny when, Les, gave that woman a spray tan!!!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

it was good as well especially when his wife can't rember her name caught him

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> it was good as well especially when his wife can't rember her name caught him


 :Rotfl:  That was great!

----------


## Charmed

The Taylor/Burtons are good

----------


## lildevil

i think that The deans are a good family.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I am not a fan of them

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

The Deans rock, apart from Johnno he is scum

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I can't stand Johnno, he really irritated me.

----------


## Treacle

There wasn't really a great deal to choose from!!! Tony really gets on my nerves so I'd never pick the "Hutchinson" family  :EEK!:  I chose the "Owen" family I do like the "Hunter" family though because I think the mam is a really good actress who is wasted on the drivel "Hollyoaks" gives her!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh god! I cannot stand the Owens!   :EEK!:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Niether can I

----------


## Potato1992

the taylor burtons are funny

----------


## true.moon

deans they are funny
and great to watch

----------


## lildevil

I like the Deans and the Taylor-Burtons i think there graet

----------


## Kylie

The taylor burtons are funny especially with liz as the head of the family, but what do you think will happen as Darlene's dad is having an affair isnt he?

----------


## true.moon

i dont like richard

----------


## Katy

The hutchinsons because i love Mandy and Tony makes me laugh. When the new addition arrives it should be funny.

----------


## true.moon

who do you think he/she will turn out like?

----------


## true.moon

i mean mandy or tony

----------


## Katy

hopefully not TOny. Can you imagine a mini tony.

----------


## true.moon

yep
"get me out of your tummy now!!!"
"get me my suflay"
lol

----------


## myvoice

I love the Deans they are really cool!!! I love the kids in the Taylor-Burton household too but Liz and Richard are really annoying!!!

----------


## emma_strange

I like the Owens

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I like the Owens


  :Thumbsdown:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gabby

I got no fav family..so I don't think..

----------


## samantha nixon

i like the taylor/burtons

----------


## di marco

the hunters are my faves  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

âThe Owenâ to me moans a lot and the jump to things like Nicole think Justin when he does not,
âThe Hutchinsonsâ they just have fights the whole time- Tony moans about travellers.
âThe deansâ they are funny
âThe Taylor/Burtonsâ the children are ok, it just the parents that get on my nerves

âThe Hunterâ are the best


Also the new family are not very good apart from the boys and not Gilly

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I voted the hunters  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

This thread is very old- there are more familys now

----------


## Chris_2k11

> This thread is very old- there are more familys now


Only the Ashworths! And I can't see anyone voting for them anyway!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Lennie

I like the Burton family - very good looking family ;) , and they are so different to each other, but they are always there for each other

----------


## di marco

> Only the Ashworths! And I can't see anyone voting for them anyway!


haha lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> âThe Owenâ to me moans a lot and the jump to things like Nicole think Justin when he does not,
> âThe Hutchinsonsâ they just have fights the whole time- Tony moans about travellers.
> âThe deansâ they are funny
> âThe Taylor/Burtonsâ the children are ok, it just the parents that get on my nerves
> 
> âThe Hunterâ are the best
> 
> 
> Also the new family are not very good apart from the boys and not Gilly


yeh i dont really like the owens much either, theyre annoying. i wouldnt really class the hutchinsons as a family as theres only 2 of them (well 3 now, so maybe i would now but when this thread was started i wouldnt have done). the deans are funny, the taylor-burtons have some good charaters (some of the kids like justin and mel are ok but liz and richard are awful!), but the hunters are great!

----------


## Angeltigger

There jack and Darren family

----------


## di marco

> There jack and Darren family


oh yeh the osbournes, forgot about them, though most of them arent in it now

----------


## Angeltigger

> yeh i dont really like the owens much either, theyre annoying. i wouldnt really class the hutchinsons as a family as theres only 2 of them (well 3 now, so maybe i would now but when this thread was started i wouldnt have done). the deans are funny, the taylor-burtons have some good charaters (some of the kids like justin and mel are ok but liz and richard are awful!), but the hunters are great!


but than it depand on what kind of family as the hutchinsons have 5 people which are tony, mandy, baby, tom and max and OB kind of that family and now there is Dom so over al that 7

----------


## di marco

> but than it depand on what kind of family as the hutchinsons have 5 people which are tony, mandy, baby, tom and max and OB kind of that family and now there is Dom so over al that 7


but max, ob and tom arent hutchinsons?

----------


## Angeltigger

but the deans are like the osbournes now joined together like the taylor/burtons

----------


## di marco

> but the deans are like the osbournes now joined together like the taylor/burtons


yeh i suppose, ill still just think of them as the deans though!

----------


## Angeltigger

> but max, ob and tom arent hutchinsons?


But like i said before it depand on what you mean by family as my family does not have my last name but they are still my family

----------


## di marco

> But like i said before it depand on what you mean by family as my family does not have my last name but they are still my family


well ob def isnt family!

----------


## Angeltigger

but he kind of family as he does not seen to have one- he has kind of moved in with tom and max and tom call him uncle OB- but than you do call anyone your Uncle

----------


## x Amby x

i voted for the deans!

----------

